# I need help for buying this accessories



## jerryz (Sep 11, 2013)

I have set up a audio system for my living room. It is second-hand one. One of speaker have problem and I am tending to buy another. I find some deals for this item there Sonic Electronix Promo Code 2013: Find Sonic Electronix Coupons & Discount Codes with code SUB10.Im about to go pick up one of speaker I just want to know if its any good?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you want to know if the coupon is good? Or, do you want to know if the speaker is any good? We don't know what speaker you're thinking about.


----------

